# Demo of Natural Gas Line



## millipede

I'm pulling out a 1 1/2" galvanized natural gas pipe that fed an outdoor pool heater. There are no unions in the portion above ground, so it looks like I'm going to have to cut the pipe. I've disconnected both ends and left them open for a couple of days, but I'm worried about residual gas in the line (which is easily 125' long). Should I be worried about cutting into the center of the line with a reciprocating saw?


----------



## Big Dave

I wouldn't. If you are worried about it then have someone run water on it while you cut. Or fill it with water from one end until it runs out the other.


----------



## Double A

You can take your shop vac and put it on blow and just blow air through it for a few minutes, then wait 1/2 hour for any expelled gas to dissipate, then cut away.

If the end you're blowing to is inside, then blow the other way, so the gas is expelled to the outside.

Whatever you do, don't suck the gas into the vac, you might blow yourself up.


----------



## 0_snap

You could cap one end, run water in the pipe and then take the cap off then recap it fill with water, and then cut away. But usally sawzalls dont make sparks, but just to be on the safe side use the water/shopvac idea.


----------

